# blade adjustment or replacement



## rocknrus (Apr 19, 2013)

needing some info I'm wondering about my columbia 2.5 & 3" flusher heads. Dreaded nail in the angle nightmare, My 2.5" broken blade needs to be replaced, is this something I can do myself? can you buy replacement blades? Where? My 3" finish flusher head needs some adjustment, is this also something I could take care of my self? I live in a small town where the nearest drywall tool supplier is 3 hrs away, i've heard that you've got to send them in to be rebuilt, is this true?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It can be a DIY project with the right information. Thankfully Aaron of Columbia tool has given us that information. Scroll down to angle head repair.

http://www.columbiatools.com/technical-support/videos.html


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are the parts, you can just get the blades alone if you want as well 

http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ols-parts/columbia-repair-kits/col-ahr-1.html


----------

